# [H] Dark angels dark vengeance units - [W] paypal UK



## dbs101 (Jan 21, 2011)

i have dark angels models from the dark vengeance box set mostly unpainted. 

6 raven wing bikes - Painted
1 librarian - Painted
1 chapter master 
10 marines 
dev squad 
5 terminators 
and lots of other bits

Prefer uk buyer, but happy to post anywhere


----------

